# Deleting titles from iPhone 4s Kindle app



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is there a way to delete books from the phone itself? On the older iPhone you could just swipe & delete. Doesn't seem to be an option now. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

From Amazon Kindle app for iPhone support:



> Tap the desired title and slide your finger to the right to reveal the Archive or Delete button. Content that is purchased from the Kindle Store is archived and can be re-downloaded at any time; sideloaded content and personal documents that are not archived in your Kindle Library are permanently deleted. Then tap the Archive or Delete button next to the title.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> From Amazon Kindle app for iPhone support:


I tried that but I only get the archive option.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> I tried that but I only get the archive option.


That's all you can do from any device. It deletes it from the device and you can redownload it through the archive if you choose to do so.

To totally delete a book you have to go into the "Manage Your Kindle" section of Amazon. But there's really no reason to do that as you lose access to the book totally if you do that. If it wasn't a free book, that means you have to buy it again if you ever want to read it again.

So just archiving is likely all you want to do, as that does delete the file from your iPhone (or Kindle or whatever device you're archiving from).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I tried that but I only get the archive option.


You only get "archive" OR "delete" -- not both. If the item is purchased from the Amazon Kindle store, you get "archive". If the item is sideloaded or personal, you get "delete".


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you to both! There are some titles I know I'll never read again so I do want to permanently delete them. As far as the delete or archive option even when I chose archive the title stayed on my phone. However when I went back to check, it was gone. Wonder if that's another one of those little glitches w/the 4s...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you to both! There are some titles I know I'll never read again so I do want to permanently delete them. As far as the delete or archive option even when I chose archive the title stayed on my phone. However when I went back to check, it was gone. Wonder if that's another one of those little glitches w/the 4s...


It probably only archives when it's connected to 3G or wifi. Maybe your phone just didn't have internet access briefly for some reason when you archived it the first time, and then it went through when it reconnected.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> It probably only archives when it's connected to 3G or wifi. Maybe your phone just didn't have internet access briefly for some reason when you archived it the first time, and then it went through when it reconnected.


That sounds very possible...im just glad the titles are not cluttering up my space! Thank you again for your help!!


----------

